# 2 questions... 1 on the 2.8L engine and avant transmission options?



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

is the 2.8l engine any good? it seems pretty boring. i heard their are no parts to mod it and no room to boost. is it worth it or what?
also do avants only come in auto? i cant find a manual for the life of me!


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: 2 questions... 1 on the 2.8L engine and avant transmission options? (ilde10)*

ehh?


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

i have a 2.8
it's not all that bad, i get pretty decent gas mileage and it's fast enough for a nice relaxing ride








but yea, it's not to modifiable at all


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2 questions... 1 on the 2.8L engine and avant transmission options? (ilde10)*

Unfortunately, only auto in the states. The 2.8 gets the job done, but it is no rocket ship. Your only other option is to find a S6 avant with the 4.2V8, but it is still a tip. Since I live in the land of mountain passes, I go over one every day on the way to and back from work, I just use the tip to select the gears myself. Going up the steeper inclines, I just downshift. Hit a flat area, back to auto mode. Catch up to a tourist gaping at the scenery, tip mode and passing them. Once past, back to auto mode. I think it is possible to get a tranny from the early 2.8 C5 and do a swap, but most are not that motivated. On the plus side, the 2.8 is the most reliable C5 engine out there.


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: 2 questions... 1 on the 2.8L engine and avant transmission options? (ilde10)*

the 2.8 is what it is. A reliable engine with adequate power to get the job done. 
PES makes a supercharger kit for the 2.8 for 3500 bucks (+100hp) if you really want more power. 
Engine swaps (2.7t and 4.2) are also options (as well as tranny swaps)


----------

